# Love my new pump



## spiritfree (Jan 11, 2015)

I have started on the new Accu Chek Insight insulin pump. I was not looking forward to it after reading about it. However it is really great. I would recomend it to anyone who is going onto a pump. The blutooth handset looks just like a mobile phone, great for in public as no one knows what it really is.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2015)

Sounds really good!  Do you want to become 'insightfree'?


----------



## AJLang (Jan 11, 2015)

Spiritfree I'm glad that you like your new pump. I've had the Accu-Chek pump for just over two years and couldn't imagine not having the handset.  Yesterday it was brilliant when I went out for lunch because I got an estimated BG with my Freestyle Libre and then used my pump handset for the bolus


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2015)

AJLang said:


> Spiritfree I'm glad that you like your new pump. I've had the Accu-Chek pump for just over two years and couldn't imagine not having the handset.  Yesterday it was brilliant when I went out for lunch because I got an estimated BG with my Freestyle Libre and then used my pump handset for the bolus



Hehe! What a geek! (in a good way! )


----------



## AJLang (Jan 11, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! What a geek! (in a good way! )



Lol Mark laughs at me when I have all of my gadgets lined up on the arm of the settee.  Tee hee I like being called a geek, thank you


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2015)

Great, I'm looking forward to the Insight too so it's very good to hear you like it.  I hate filling cartridges !


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 11, 2015)

Good news am pleased for you


----------



## spiritfree (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for replies everyone.


----------



## curlygirl (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Spiritfree,
It is good to read that you love the insight pump - i am due to start on this pump in the next month so seeing some feedback from someone who actually has it is reassuring.
Does the insight need specific infusion sets? From what i can gather reading around on the internet it doesn't seem to be a luer lock fitting and has its' own sets available only from roche?
The handset presumably comes with a case of its' own - is this a black one like their aviva and expert meters come with ie.with meter and strips on right and 'clicker' in the centre and a small mesh pocket on the left? The reason i ask is because i'm not a big fan  of these plain black cases as i prefer something a bit more girly and have adapted a zipped pouch for the expert meter and am wondering if i'll need to re-adapt it? I know that compared to all the other things to do with diabetes the case is not important, but given how many times a day it gets used etc it is nicer to have a nice case (maybe others don't think the same, as there are not many places i've found that sell 'interesting' replacement cases. Although, that said, i think in America it is a bit different, as I accidently found myself on the U.S Roche site a while ago, and they had cases that were colourful and also meters with designs on them too! Never seen one here like that though...
Anyway, glad you like your new pump - hope that is still the case now you've had it a bit.
Curlygirl


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 2, 2015)

Great news SpiritFree and CurlyGirl.

Hope you both get on well.


----------

